# South Bend 10"- 16" Lathe Parts List



## HMF (Sep 28, 2010)

Here is a South Bend lathe parts list (CE3458) which I scanned in. It is in seven (7) PDF files to facilitate downloading. It shows the major assemblies and a few "how to's".

Enjoy!

Best,


Nelson


----------

